# Dapol "Flying Scotsman"



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

I just purchased a Dapol ND129D A3 Steam Loco - 4472 "Flying Scotsman." This is my first purchase of a Dapol product. I did the lubrication recommended prior to running it and it runs very well with lots of pulling power. Does anyone have experience with Dapol engines? So far I'm very impressed (plus it looks really cool pulling and Era I and II European style passenger train!).


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The Dapol engines are a nice work of art and their performance is without question.

Have you had an opportunity to purchase of these:

http://www.dapol.co.uk/index.php?pa...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=59

The frame is made from tungsten and it is quite a performer.

On another note. I am a member of a group of folks (retired professionals, professors, etc) that have an interest in the N Scale European locomotives and rolling stock. The fellow that kind of holds us together has this web site: http://www.stepo.net/


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet looking lokeys....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Carl - from my days years ago in Europe I also have a love of the European old style trains. I run two passenger trains - one the Era I and II that now has the "Flying Scotsman" at the front end and the other an Era III and IV pulled by a great Fleishman diesel loco.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I am looking a developing a small switching layout for use with the many private-owner 5 & 7 plank coal wagons (Pre-WWII) that I have collected. The theme would be coal-using establishments were the coal would be delivered from the coal fields to these establishment. Since my daughter & son-in-law have moved back to Houston from Henley on the Thames I have lost my source of picture books. Have you run across any here in the States?


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Carl - no I don't have any. However, I'll be in London in a couple of months. If you know of any books that I might research there let me know (on this board or by PM). While I'm there I'm going to be cruising any and all hobby shops for older European/British rolling stock.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Carl said:


> I have lost my source of picture books. Have you run across any here in the States?


There is a certain amount of information out there on the web, eg:
http://glostransporthistory.visit-gloucestershire.co.uk/grcwPOcw.htm
If there is a specific book you are looking for let me know and I will look out for it for you.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you for the link, I will be in England within the next two weeks for a short two day meeting and hope to have a few hours to search out some of the publications the local shops have for small buildings that you construct using card stock.....my daughter has told me that their is a shop in Henley on the Thames that she remembers has such a book.

Than you for the offers of help, that is very kind of you all.


----------

